# So this is where you've all been hiding!



## Amanda

Hiya!

For those of you who don't know me, my name's Amanda (known as Tankett on some forums) and I'm married to Stu, have a daughter who's 13 and a son who's almost 4 months. We're also happily trying for number 3!!!!!

I'm looking forward to catching up with some of you who I haven't spoken to in months! :D


----------



## KX

Hi Amanda, welcome to the forum :D


----------



## stephlw25

Hi Amanda great to see you here ! :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Heya, Welcome!


----------



## ablaze

hey, welcome! xx


----------



## Helen

Hello. :wave:

Nice to see you again. How's the little one doing?


----------



## ImTheDaddy

*https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/41.gif

All I can say is that you should https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/remoteImage-20.gif there are some very wierd people on here!

If you decide not to https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/remoteImage-20.gif then on your own head be it.

Weclome and https://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/t0yboy/remoteImage-1.jpg with the TTC #3.*


----------



## weestar21

hello amanda great to see you over hear :D Good luck TTC and hope tp catch up soon
xxxxxxx


----------



## Amanda

Helen said:

> Hello. :wave:
> 
> Nice to see you again. How's the little one doing?

Brilliant thanks Helen. We've just started weaning him and he's loving food!!! :lol: 

How's the LO's??? Any sign of a bump yet???


----------



## Cat

Hurrah Tankett!

Good to see you, cant believe your TTCing again! Glad your all doing well.
Hope you had nice Xmas.


----------



## Wobbles

OOooo hello Tankett :wave:

Welcome to BabyandBump  x


----------



## sophie

:wave: hi amanda great to see u!
Good luck with TTC!
XX


----------



## loulou1980

hello amanda, lovely to see you again :D


----------



## Helen

Amanda said:

> How's the LO's??? Any sign of a bump yet???

We're doing really well so far. Definitely have a bump although to most people it looks like I overdid the turkey! :lol: 

So chuffed to hear you are going for number 3. I hope you don't have to wait too long for a BFP. 

H

xx


----------



## twinkletoes

i dont know you amanda but thought id say hello anyway!


----------



## Hels

Hey Amanda :D


----------



## sparkles

hiya :lol:


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi:

Welcome to the forum! x


----------



## Caroline

Hello and welcome. Good luck ttc, hope you get BFP soon


----------



## Imi

Heya hunni!!!

Glad you got here finally!!!

Missed ya and our chats!!!

Hope you have a BFP soon hun!!

GREAT to see you here!!

xxx


----------



## Amanda

I've just got back from a meet-up with a couple of the members of the 'other' forum, and sent them the link to this one. You'll remember them Imi - Lisa31 (and Heidi), and Anna Marie (with Lara)

I'm sure they'll be along soon! :D


----------



## Imi

YAYYYYYYYY i missed ann marie!!!

Soooooo gotta meet up soon when im next in Telford we said we were gonna do that last year!!

can't wait to see them!!

Be great to have them on the forum my old PG buddies xxx


----------



## ImTheDaddy

*Wocha, Welcome to Wiblle's Nut House!*


----------



## Layla

Tankett!!!!!

I have only just spotted you in another thread, great that your here!!

Hows little one doing? and yay that your TTC number 3, your brave!! :D

xxx


----------



## paradysso

Hey Tankett, nice to see the original people from the "chatroom" lol

Hope your well!


----------

